
In China, a Store of the Future–No Checkout, No Staff - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608104/in-china-a-store-of-the-future-no-checkout-no-staff/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2018-02-18&utm_campaign=Technology+Review
======
nitwit005
Given the diversity of items in Japanese vending machines, this effectively
already exists. It's just that it's in a classic store layout.

